# Change your Passwords



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

I do not know 100% if rollitup was effect but there are reports that CloudFlare has been leaking password and private information on big websites such as okcupid, uber and more

dont need to freak out reports say that very minimal if minor information was leaked from these websites, and that it wasn't anything huge
https://9to5mac.com/2017/02/24/cloudflare-server-breach-cloudbleed-uber-fitbit-okcupid

but due to the nature of our website its wise to change your password
top right your name box drops down "password"

Once I hear back from the owner I will let you know if we were affected or not


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

my password is penis


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my password is penis


My penis is password protected.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my password is penis


I tend to use th1spassw0rdcuntbeforgotten

Its very tricky


----------



## AnonGrower101 (Feb 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my password is penis


I thought that password is to short?


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

AnonGrower101 said:


> I thought that password is to short?


It's got girth, though.


----------

